# Is Atmosfearfx ok for a home haunt?



## CreeKcoog (Oct 9, 2007)

I really want to do the Shades of Evil http://www.atmosfearfx.com/atmos_shadow.html in my window this year. Does anyone thinks it's to extreme for a neighborhood?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hmmm. I can't get the video to load.

That depends on your neighborhood and your audience. Only you would know that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^What Haunti said

The video didn't load for me, either.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Loaded fine for me. Those are pretty cool! I would suggest not using them during ToT, but certainly consider it if you have a display up on other nights.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I can't get the file to load either but the pictures show a brief glimpse at the effect. I would definitely check with a few neighbors about it first and maybe call your city building. One of the effects is a hanging man. If someone is driving by and doesn't know the police may get quite a few phone calls. They may want a heads up or may ask you to take it down. Never hurts to call first and ask a few questions. 

Personally, I wouldn't put it in my display. I love the window effects people do but this one is asking for trouble to me.


----------



## CreeKcoog (Oct 9, 2007)

Well you can pick which ones to use. Do you think only the hangman would cause problems? So if I took it out? Or is it all about to rough.


----------



## Casketrepair (Nov 11, 2010)

I love them, I had been looking for a silhouette of someone hanging themselves for a long time before they made the shades of evil dvd. What sucks is that they won't sell just the one effect, you have to get the whole dvd and being a home haunter I can do a whole bunch with the $150 they want for the effects.

I don't think just the hang man would bee too much for my haunt, but I don't do blood and gore. I go for a foreboding atmos-fear hehe

My second choice was the Hi-Rez Designs "Shadow Killer" but my wife didn't like it because she said the Lady looks naked... Not that she gets brutally stabbed, go figure.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A hanging man tends to make a lot of people think of a lynching, rather than suicide.
And you probably don't want the kinds of grief that can arise from that.
I think there are to many other great things to show to make that hassle worth it for you. For me, I don't see what a hanging or torture has to do with Halloween, but that's me.

The video worked fine for me, but I'm on a Macintosh rather than a PC.
I liked the skeleton and vampire scenes, I'd be tempted to use the strobe version, I think the flashing would help attract more attention. They are neat, but I don't know that I'd spend the money for just the four scenes. It also requires a projector and the DVD player, while the player is easy to come by, having a projector and putting those kinds of hours on the bulb might be harder to justify.


----------



## Jooky (Nov 10, 2010)

fontgeek said:


> A hanging man tends to make a lot of people think of a lynching, rather than suicide.
> And you probably don't want the kinds of grief that can arise from that.


I have to disagree with you on this point. I think a single person inside a house would be thought of as a suicide. A lynching would be more likely to take place outside with a group of people.

One thing I do at my haunt every year is a hanged man. Its a real person in a fall harness with a fake noose. It is one of the most scare inducing and frightening parts of my yard. So far the only complaints I have gotten is from people telling me that it scared them too badly!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Jooky said:


> I have to disagree with you on this point. I think a single person inside a house would be thought of as a suicide. A lynching would be more likely to take place outside with a group of people.
> 
> One thing I do at my haunt every year is a hanged man. Its a real person in a fall harness with a fake noose. It is one of the most scare inducing and frightening parts of my yard. So far the only complaints I have gotten is from people telling me that it scared them too badly!


The hanged man sounds intriguing but no way I would do it with a live actor hanging in a harness. I am assuming you have the actor in a fall harness that is a full body harness like you see at a Construction job vs a rock climbing harness. As a safety manager, we talk about how more people die while hanging in a harness than wearing the harness wrong. Blood flow stops when hanging in the harness and can create clots in under 15 minutes. Then when the pressure is released by getting down out of the harness, the clots move and kill the employee.

The saving grace for the harness, is they have foot straps you can deploy, if you bought them for your harness, that you can stand up in to take the pressure off your legs and help blood flow again. I pray you are using something like this to protect your friend in the harness. This is just a word of warning that you could accidently kill your friend which would be the worst Halloween ever.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Spiderclimber makes a good point about that. Even for professional stuntmen it has been said there really is no safe way to do a hanging scene with a live actor.

But back to the topic, I really like these animations, but I don't think they belong in a home haunt. The only one I think is actually usable is the Vampire one. The hangman one just doesn't work for a haunt to me because it is a guy killing himself. That isn't "scary" or "spooky" to me. I don't think excesive violence ever works and these are pushing it for my standards. Don't get me wrong I love death scenes in movies and stuff but for a haunt where kids of all ages walk through it isn't appropriate. I sound like a parent lol.


----------



## Jooky (Nov 10, 2010)

Spiderclimber said:


> The hanged man sounds intriguing but no way I would do it with a live actor hanging in a harness. This is just a word of warning that you could accidently kill your friend which would be the worst Halloween ever.


Thank you for your concern. Yes, it is a full body harness, and no, the person is not hanging there full time all night. There is a place for him to stand between TOT's and in my area it is not super busy. At most he hangs for a total of 40-45 minutes spread out over the length of the night.

Re-reading my comment, that first line seems kind of snarky. It was not meant to be. I was actually thanking Spiderclimber for showing his concern about my actor.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

If you get a lot of very young TOTs in your neighborhood, then I think the scenes could be a bit too violent, but I have seen far more gruesome sights in yard haunts than those. The effect is really cool, I wish they offered a milder set for the more faint of heart (like me)


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

no video for me either. sorry i can't help out!


----------



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

This is so cool! I have to get it our our haunt!


----------



## Emily Diehl (Jun 13, 2012)

Heya guys! I'm Emily from AtmosFEARfx. I spotted this thread and wanted to see if I can clear up some of your questions. 



Hauntiholik said:


> Hmmm. I can't get the video to load.
> 
> That depends on your neighborhood and your audience. Only you would know that.


That's weird about the video! Have you tried checking out the demo video? If that doesn't work for you for some reason, you can check our most recent one out on YouTube.

moderator edit: removed product video to comply with forum rules.

As far as whether the effects are safe for neighborhoods, Hauntiholik is right: It probably depends on where you live. Some are definitely more friendly than others (for instance, the Shadows of Evil one that you like has a vampire effect that should be fine to show).



Casketrepair said:


> I love them, I had been looking for a silhouette of someone hanging themselves for a long time before they made the shades of evil dvd. What sucks is that they won't sell just the one effect, you have to get the whole dvd and being a home haunter I can do a whole bunch with the $150 they want for the effects.


Hmm..you may have seen some old pricing floating around out there? All of our effect DVDs are actually $40, and each includes multiple effects and different settings (like strobe effects and lightning). That gives you a lot of variety. Hopefully that makes them more affordable for you! 



nixie said:


> If you get a lot of very young TOTs in your neighborhood, then I think the scenes could be a bit too violent, but I have seen far more gruesome sights in yard haunts than those. The effect is really cool, I wish they offered a milder set for the more faint of heart (like me)


I'm glad you like them! 
moderator edit: removed advertising to comply with forum rules.

I hope this helps! If any of you guys have any other questions about any of our effects, just let me know.

(As a sidenote, I'm stoked to have found this board! Lots of awesome ideas floating around here. )


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I would play any of those in a second without a second thought. I think they are way out of line on the price of those though. They are very very well done.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

the vampire snack would probably be OK for the kids...


----------

